# Schwinn Paramount Tandem



## Champy (Mar 27, 2013)

I cant figure out what is going on with this tandem.  

Why no diagonal bar between the head-tube and the rear drop-outs?
Why no cable braze-ons???
Chain and seat stays seem shorter than other Paramounts I have seen.  (Back wheel is closer to the rear seat tube).
No serial number anywhere.
Curved seat tubes started in 75 but the decals are pre 75?
What is the brace behind the rear drive side crank?


Has anyone seen another one like this?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 27, 2013)

The folks at Waterford Bikes could help you out:
http://waterfordbikes.com/w/culture/paramount/
I think almost any high grade tandem built in that era in the US would have been a total custom job.  It's a cool bike and find someone to ride the hell out of it with- you'll have 133% percent of the weight and 200% of the horsepower of a single bike.  Go out and smoke some spandex weenies.


----------



## Champy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tandem*

I compared the Paramount to an old Schwinn Town and Country and found they are very similar.  Same curved rear seat tube.  Same stays with ball ends.  Same headset with fork sticking up through the top nut.  Same fork.  Same bb shells.  Same chainguard brace on rear bb.  Both have holes in the rear BB shell to attach a rear fender.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 10, 2013)

Eeek.  Paramount decals on a Town and Country?  Does it have decent components? The frame doesn't seem to be lugged either.  Didn't some 1970's Schwinns have the serial number on the (missing) headbadge?


----------



## Champy (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tandem*



Andrew Gorman said:


> Eeek.  Paramount decals on a Town and Country?  Does it have decent components? The frame doesn't seem to be lugged either.  Didn't some 1970's Schwinns have the serial number on the (missing) headbadge?




Schwinn used to put production dates on their badges but not serial numbers.  The Paramount tandems were not lugged like the road bikes but they did all have the diagonal tube from the head tube to the rear drops or the rear bb.

I have heard rumors of an early Paramount touring tandem that was never put into production.  Could this be it?????????????    The bottom bracket sets and headset look original (same as T & C).  Wheels are newer 700c.  Crank arms are Nervar from the 60's-70's.   It feels lighter than the T & C.

One difference from the T & C is the Right middle stay is crimped for chain clearance (meaning it was built for a derailleur and several cogs??).  If this bike is old I think it may have been repainted at Schwinn in the 60's or 70's.  The campus green paint really looks original with red-ish primer underneath.  The bike came out of a Chicago bike shop basement.


----------



## frampton (Apr 11, 2013)

Do Paramounts have chainguard mounting brackets?


----------



## Champy (Apr 11, 2013)

*Tandem*



frampton said:


> Do Paramounts have chainguard mounting brackets?




A touring style Paramount could've had fender and chainguard braces.


----------



## frampton (Apr 11, 2013)

I am refering to the tab attached to the top of the bottom bracket in your photo.


----------



## bikecrazy (Apr 11, 2013)

The headset and fork looks like early T&C to me. The bars and stem shifters are modern. Rear geometry is T&C. The cantilever brakes are unusual for a tandem. The French chainring screams early Paramount. I think the Bicycle store owner had the bike custom built to his preferences and updated the bike since then. I think that this is a really good looking bike.


----------

